# New Bug!!???!!



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Please forgive my lack of enthusiasm in researching this problem, but I don't have the time......

Ok, so here's what has happened now:

921 started acting slugish (menu templates staying on the screen to long, 5+ second long remote delays....) while watching a recorded event while recording two other shows. I hated to do it, but had to do an unplug reboot. After holding my breath, the 921 came back up...yeah!!! HOWEVER...timers did not pick back up and resume recording (which I half expected). NONE of my local OTA's had ANY signal (ALL ZERO's) I did a rescan of digital OTA and it seemed to do the trick. Then I manually recorded boston legal on my local abc. My problem now is that I can not:

1. Tune any other channel at the same time (I get a message telling my that in order to do this, I have to stop the recording)

2. Watch a show from our PVR list (same message).

MAJOR PROBLEMS!!!

HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

First of all. I would always wait until my recordings are done before re-booting. 

What type of program were you watching and recording (HD/SD)?

Do you have guide data for your local OTA-HD? After starting a manual recording by pressing "Record" on the remote, some people have had problems changing to a different channel if they don't have Guide Data on HD channels. 

Any information you can pass on would be helpfull.


----------



## Gut (Jul 3, 2004)

I am having the same problem constantly, where I cant tune any other channel at the same time (I get a message telling my that in order to do this, I have to stop the recording). It is driving me nuts!!! I have tried reboots and everything but nothing fixes it. Also my timers have been misfiring like crazy!


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Gut said:


> I am having the same problem constantly, where I cant tune any other channel at the same time (I get a message telling my that in order to do this, I have to stop the recording). It is driving me nuts!!! I have tried reboots and everything but nothing fixes it. Also my timers have been misfiring like crazy!


Are you recording OTA or Satellite channels?


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Allen Noland said:


> First of all. I would always wait until my recordings are done before re-booting.
> 
> What type of program were you watching and recording (HD/SD)?
> 
> ...


It was NOT an option for wait any longer for a reboot since my 921 had frozen completely. I was watching a recorded HD event (prison break) and recording 2 different shows (1 HD/ 1 SD) As stated earlier, the first problem was that NONE of my OTA Digitals would tune in anymore... zero's across the board for all of them. After doing a rescan, they worked fine.

My theory as to what happened is this: even though the timers didn't continue recording after my 921 was done with it's reboot, the existing timer along with the frantic manual recording I quickly set confused the damn box into thinking I was using BOTH tuners. This problem was resolved once my "timer" (which was no longer actually recording anything) was over.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> Please forgive my lack of enthusiasm in researching this problem, but I don't have the time......
> 
> Ok, so here's what has happened now:
> 
> ...


My HECD model did the same thing. I lost the OTA channel for KCVU FOX, which it was recording, "That 70s' show". The 921 was recording two programs the other was, "Still Standing" on CBSHD West. The unit became sluggish and the funny thing is, once I did the reboot, the red dot was still in the guide but the program was not recording. I had to delete and re-add the FOX OTA channel to get it to work.



This morning, I still had the FOX OTA but the other OTA channels were blank. I had to rescan them. What in the heck is going on?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

lionsrule said:


> My theory as to what happened is this: even though the timers didn't continue recording after my 921 was done with it's reboot, the existing timer along with the frantic manual recording I quickly set confused the damn box into thinking I was using BOTH tuners. This problem was resolved once my "timer" (which was no longer actually recording anything) was over.


That is a good theory. People have reported this type of thing before. Sometimes you can regain control sooner by adjusting the end time of the malfunctioning timer to a couple of minutes in the future so it can "end".


----------

